# TBG Central  Zone Shoot Pic's



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2010)

Today started early for Necedah (Dave) and I as he arrived at my place about 6:45 for our trip to Culloden. A Waffle House breakfast and we were on our way. A pretty good crowd had already arrived and most were enjoying a campfire and coffee as they got ready for the course. I expect this most beautiful day of the year so far brought out a bunch of folks suffering from cabin fever because the crowd grew in size quickly. I have no accurate idea of how many participated but there sure were a lot of cars and trucks there.

It was so good to see old friends again I had not seen in what seems to be a long, long time. A great big THANK YOU to hatchet Bow Dan, Jeff Kitchens, Joel Smith, and all others that put this shoot on! The lunch was awesome!!

The course,.......... welllllllll, it was more like a 25 target Iron Man course to me. I managed to shoot it the first time and not lose or break the first of my cedar arrows despite a much less than desirable score but when I shot it a second time trying to redeem myself I broke three arrows before I got to the 15th target. Like Dave noted to me on the ride back, that was a small price to pay for all the fun we had and I had to agree wholeheartedly.

Here are the few pics I took, hope you enjoy: BTW, the last pic is of an improvised Texas heart shot we added to the course for the fun of it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2010)

great pictures al, thanks for sharing them with us. i love the picture with the arrow coming off the bow!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## fountain (Feb 20, 2010)

good pics al!  hate i missed it, but next time maybe


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 20, 2010)

looks like fun!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2010)

What a jam up, outstanding day!
How can so many folks just have so much fun.
Man, this is great.

Fine pictures Al and thanks!

Thanks to Hatchett Dan, Chuck, Jeff Kitchens, Jeol Smith and all who made today possible.
Chuck, your hospitality is overwhelming.

The weather was not too bad either.

Here a few pictures, most of which Miss Tomi captured.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2010)

another batch


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2010)

round three


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2010)

round four


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2010)

another


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2010)

last batch

Hunter got a new bow, made by and from Hatchett Dan. He sure looks proud!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2010)

great pictures! i can't wait to get to some shoots up here in the north pole, but we're getting another 6 to 10 inches of snow tomorrow night. hard to get around in that.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks to all the people who put forth the effort to make this happen. Could not have asked for better weather or a better group of folks. Had a great time, thank you again.


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics!  Looks like y'all had a big old time!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 20, 2010)

Simply a DAY of superlatives!  Had a great time today, and thanks to Chuck for hosting us and to all who helped to make it happen!  Karin and I had a great time!
Bill


----------



## ignition07 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, another great day with the trad guys and gals!  You all are so awesome!!!  You all bring so much happiness into Chase and I's lives.  A special thanks to everyone and everyone who had anything to do with the shoot today in Culloden.  If you only knew the difference that you made today in Chase's little brother's life.  The seed was planted today for sure!  He's hooked for life!  It was a great time!!  Here are a afew pictures from the day.  I didn't take near as many as I should have.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 20, 2010)

I really enjoyed it.  Good to see everybody again.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 20, 2010)

Had a blast and it was great seeing everyone. I want to say a big thanks to everyone who put this shoot on and set up the coarse. 

Thanks Tomi for the cake, it was awesome. Thanks AL for the Turkey pin, and Roger for the Hawian Punch.  Clay thanks for Dinner, it was nice eating with you and your family.

Hatchet Dan - Hunter loves his bow you gave him.

Thanks again to everyone and we enjoyed seeing all of ya'll.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll add few too:
 1st pic - The course was well marked if you followed Al.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 21, 2010)

Next is a bunch of great guys that let me hang out with them for awhile.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful weather, good set-up, good folks all added up to make for a big time! Thanks to those who let me tag along with them on the course. I enjoyed your company.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW!!! what can you say that tops the day spent yesterday!!! To be in Georgia, with the beautiful weather we had, in a beautiful piece of God's own country to shoot a wonderful sport like we do....We All were Blessed for sure!!!! Never been to a TBG shoot in Culloden....but I assure you it'll not be this little girl's last trip!!!!! Thanks to all that had a hand and a good word involved in making this shoot happen. Dan, you know how I feel about you!!!! A wonderful man and friend to me for sure. Now I'm just waiting for A.J. to post Courtney's pictures she took!!!! 
He said he would last night!!!!!
Chase, really glad to meet your little brother Hunter!!!! He's just gotta remember my name!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Now I'm just waiting for A.J. to post Courtney's pictures she took!!!!
> He said he would last night!!!!!



If AJ speaks of minutes, such as when he says "I will be there in 15 minutes.", that means he will be there in in about an hour. If he says I will be there at 7 AM, that means he will be there about 8:30, if you're lucky. I'm guessing if he says he will get it done today that more than likely it will be tomorrow or the next day. That's just the way the boy operates.

My only regrets about the shoot are that there is just not enough time in a day to shoot the course with everyone I wanted to shoot with. So many wonderful friends and so little time. I swear, I could do this for 7 days straight and still not get enough of it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> WOW!!! what can you say that tops the day spent yesterday!!! To be in Georgia, with the beautiful weather we had, in a beautiful piece of God's own country to shoot a wonderful sport like we do....We All were Blessed for sure!!!! Never been to a TBG shoot in Culloden....but I assure you it'll not be this little girl's last trip!!!!! Thanks to all that had a hand and a good word involved in making this shoot happen. Dan, you know how I feel about you!!!! A wonderful man and friend to me for sure. Now I'm just waiting for A.J. to post Courtney's pictures she took!!!!
> He said he would last night!!!!!
> Chase, really glad to meet your little brother Hunter!!!! He's just gotta remember my name!!!!





Al33 said:


> If AJ speaks of minutes, such as when he says "I will be there in 15 minutes.", that means he will be there in in about an hour. If he says I will be there at 7 AM, that means he will be there about 8:30, if you're lucky. I'm guessing if he says he will get it done today that more than likely it will be tomorrow or the next day. That's just the way the boy operates.
> 
> My only regrets about the shoot are that there is just not enough time in a day to shoot the course with everyone I wanted to shoot with. So many wonderful friends and so little time. I swear, I could do this for 7 days straight and still not get enough of it.


Good to see both of you!! Sorry we didn't get to spend more time shooting together.............I'm going to have to give AJ a little slack on the pics......................He, Courtney, John, Me and Elaine went to Hooters in Macon on the way Home. So he didn't get in till late Last night. We didn't get home till 9:00 pm

That being said We had a Great time yesterday!! The weather was Great!! And we had Great folks to share the day with


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Feb 21, 2010)

With the weather we had yesterday, the Evans beautiful farm, help from my fellow TBG officers, the food and fellowship, I think it's safe to say the Central Zone Shoot was one of the best TGB has had this year. I want to thank all you GON'ers for coming over and participating.  With all aspects factored in, it was a great day filled with lots of smiles and fun.  Everyone left the course with either bragging rights to most hits, most misses, or most lost arrows. What more could traditional shooters ask for?

Thanks to everyone for helping to make such a terrific day.

Dan


----------



## gurn (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks to me yall had a great time. Were posta get more snow tonight. Think I'll bundle up and find me a 3D range in the morning. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Elbow (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a good time.  I hope to make the next one. 

Chase, I'm glad you got to introduce your little brother to the shooting. How sweet.
El


----------



## fishbait (Feb 21, 2010)

Had a blast yesterday.
Got to see old friends and meet new ones. Was a fun shoot with nice and easy shots. My hat is off to the crew that set the course. Only course I have ever shot that I came home with all my arrows. Just not all straight or same lenght. Can't wait for State shoot now.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 21, 2010)

I hated that I missed this shoot, but I couldn't get away from work. Looks like allot of fun was had by all!
Ya'll will see me at the next shoot!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 21, 2010)

It has been said over and over again, but I want to say it again. What a wonderful shoot! They just don't get any better than that. The people, weather, country side, food, fun,...just a great day. 
I truly feel blessed to be a part of such a wonderful organization as TBG.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 21, 2010)

Boy, what great pictures.  It sure looked like everyone had a good time.  Molly and I surely missed getting to come and see all of you all, but we felt that we should go to Jeff Fontaine's memorial service Saturday afternoon.  Nonetheless, we look forward to seeing the beautiful Evans farm and all our good friends at the state meet.  Congratulations to Dan and the others for setting up a great shoot.

Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## dpoole (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to all who worked in putting on such a GEAT Day !!!!!!!!  Did not get to say hello or goodby to everyone just ran out of time. Need to have these get togethers more often. Thanks to Chuck for lettings us use his little piece of heaven for the day.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! Looks like it was an amazing day! Wish Jen & I could have been there instead of sitting in a classroom all day. Thanks for posting the great pics!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Chuck, hope Gordon made it back to the house. 

Barry


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 21, 2010)

CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT IT WAS THIS WEEKEND

We went to LA for Mardi Gras and got back Thursday evening.

  If I had not forgotten about it...I would have been there.

Thanks for the pics Al.   At least I got tosee it.

Hope y'all had a great time without me


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT IT WAS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> We went to LA for Mardi Gras and got back Thursday evening.
> 
> ...


Jack....are you sure you didn't just wake up????maybe a little hungover??????? You were missed!!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Feb 21, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT IT WAS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> We went to LA for Mardi Gras and got back Thursday evening.
> 
> ...



You and Paula was missed. U are going to bring Paula to the state shoot. Lea and the kids looking forward to seeing ya'll again.


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 21, 2010)

Folks I very much enjoyed the weekend and getting to see everybody again. Tommi thanks so much for sharing the day with the boys and I , we had a ball. The weather was awesome, of course I have been in PA for the last 6 weeks , so 45 degree weather would have been awesome to me. Dan and everybody else that helped put this shoot on, thanks so much for ya'lls hard work. The shoot was great . Hate I am going to miss the "State Shoot " but I will be in PA working. Finally thanks to Chuck for sharing that beautiful piece of property with the TBG members.
Ken Purdy


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2010)

choctawlb said:


> Folks I very much enjoyed the weekend and getting to see everybody again. Tommi thanks so much for sharing the day with the boys and I , we had a ball. The weather was awesome, of course I have been in PA for the last 6 weeks , so 45 degree weather would have been awesome to me. Dan and everybody else that helped put this shoot on, thanks so much for ya'lls hard work. The shoot was great . Hate I am going to miss the "State Shoot " but I will be in PA working. Finally thanks to Chuck for sharing that beautiful piece of property with the TBG members.
> Ken Purdy


Ken, I had a ball shooting with ya'll as well!!!! I esp. think "Roy" shot pretty good for me!!!!! Hope you like that knock out pic of you and the boys!!!!!
Tomi


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 21, 2010)

I must say, I had a great time as well.  Y'all put on an awesome shoot this time.  I hate that I missed some out you in the short time that I was there, but it was nice to see some of you again.


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes Roy did like you alot. LOL  The picture did turn out great , even if I am in it.I've already had to save a copy of that one and send to Honey!  She likes it cause her two babies are in it.
Ken


----------



## T Harris (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pics!! Looks as though everyone had a wonderful time.   Hopefully you all can carry that spirit over to this coming weekend for the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling at Tannehill State Park in Alabama.

Terry Harris


----------



## gordylew (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a good time. It was nice meeting everybody and putting faces with names. 
hope to be able to make the shoot in March.


----------



## teethdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics guys.  Great to see a sport families are involved in!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pictures, 
Wanted to be there, Had other things planned with the Wife and couldn't talk her into going. Maybe next time


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 22, 2010)

What a fine turn out.  Enjoyed seeing everybody again.  

Good shoot!  Very challenging!! Thanks to all who made it happen!!!

Did anybody find my arra behind the practice targets?  Black X7 2114?  Its one thing to lose or break an arrow on a 3D course and entirely another to lose a brand new one the very first time you shoot it on the practice range!  DANG IT!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 22, 2010)

I found a GT 15/35. I stuck it in the top of the of the blob target. Left another one , an aluminum, on a shelf, on the front porch of the shed on the right.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 22, 2010)

Tomi & Jerome

We WILL be at the State Shoot.

I plan tocome down on Friday with the Motorhome andstay through Sunday.   Gotta make up for missing te Central Zone Shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Tomi & Jerome
> 
> We WILL be at the State Shoot.
> 
> I plan tocome down on Friday with the Motorhome andstay through Sunday.   Gotta make up for missing te Central Zone Shoot.


glad to see you then!!! just a little side note....bring lots of arrows with you!!!!!
Did you get any beads thrown to you in nawlins??????


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 23, 2010)

many thanks to all the folks who came and made this such a good day---Danny did good, Chuck's a gracious host, we had beautiful weather, good food...but none of that matters until the people come. Thank you and please consider joining us March 13-14 for the State Shoot.

and if you're among those lucky folks who have every weekend off, you can warm up for our state shoot by attending TBOF's the week before---without question one of the primo shoots every year


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are a few,  The next couple of night I will be loading some more


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2010)

One more group


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One more group


Tucker looks absolutely thrilled in that pic!!..........................Waiting on the rest of the pics!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are a few more


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

And more


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

and then


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

and then some more


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

One more upload, while I being paid


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

I will have more tonight. Guys and girls sorry for the delay


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 25, 2010)

Excellent pics keep 'em coming.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks A.J.!!!!!! You are THE BEST!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks A.J.!!!!!! You are THE BEST!!!!!!



Just on thomas time


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

and more


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

A few more guys and girls


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

Still coming


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

Wait Got some more


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

The photo by the lake is what happens when add Georgia tach fan(ie Cheif1084) + red and black ga dawg arrow = one long walk to find an arrow


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

More of the crea


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

Who says you can not make a quiver that will fit arrow in it like a glove?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

We had a not shooter that double as a arrow caddie

We also had mascot (aka tucker) who was acting like an armadillo and digging in the ant mounds


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2010)

A few more before bed time


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2010)

Please tell Ms Courtney; Great job as a shutter bug!!!

Thanks AJ for resizing and posting all the pic's!!!! I enjoyed them!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 26, 2010)

A.J. thanks So much for all the work you did to get Courtney's pics up!!! They are awesome. I really like the shot of us lined up shooting!!! That was a blast!!!!


----------



## gordylew (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics!  please use the Negative 10lb lens next time though. I didn't realize I was pregnant until now.


----------

